# Just pay seperate S/H



## dmmj (Apr 1, 2011)

OK I have seen a lot of commercials, almost all now offer a second item for free all you have to do is pay separate S/H. I was looking at the giant blueberries website, and they offer 3 plants for 10 dollars plus (surprise) separate S/H. Now Am I wrong to feel that they should tell me before I purchase an item how much that separate S/H is gonna cost me? I remember one guy who bought those car radio cell phone thingies and the cost for the second free one, was more than the cost of the first item, and I don't see any way to order an item and not get the second "free" item. I am not in favor of more government regulation but I think they should have to tell you just how much your item is gonna be before you order.


----------



## bikerchicspain (Apr 1, 2011)

I totally agree, they use it as a selling tool, but in at the end of the day you end up paying for it,
Not sure about the states but here they can do 2x1 but shipment isn't included. Bummer.
But yes they should tell you how much so you decide whether it's worth it or not.:shy:


----------



## Isa (Apr 1, 2011)

I totally agree with you, one of my colleagues ordered something and she got a second free item and as the guy you know, she paid more for the second free than for the 1st one that she had to pay for!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 1, 2011)

dmmj said:


> OK I have seen a lot of commercials, almost all now offer a second item for free all you have to do is pay separate S/H. I was looking at the giant blueberries website, and they offer 3 plants for 10 dollars plus (surprise) separate S/H. Now Am I wrong to feel that they should tell me before I purchase an item how much that separate S/H is gonna cost me? I remember one guy who bought those car radio cell phone thingies and the cost for the second free one, was more than the cost of the first item, and I don't see any way to order an item and not get the second "free" item. I am not in favor of more government regulation but I think they should have to tell you just how much your item is gonna be before you order.



I SO AGREE!


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 1, 2011)

I have to agree with everyone, I think the get one free is sometimes just a gimmick, especially when they add the pay seperate S/H


----------

